# In-bounds pass off the face



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

This happened yesterday during the Ucla-Washington game. IMO, its a total cheap shot, and there should have been some sort of punishment for it. But the refs told Howland they couldn't do anything (not even call a technical for an unsportsmanlike play).

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QTz75Z36dzw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QTz75Z36dzw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


What do you guys think?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

The same thing could have been accomplished my throwing it off his leg or chest.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

TM said:


> The same thing could have been accomplished my throwing it off his leg or chest.


I wouldnt want to throw it at his chest or gut because it would be easier to catch or legs because it would give him more time to react and it would be more likely to miss.

Really, they should just try to get an inbounds play that works


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

There was no reason to throw it off his face, and it should have been a turnover at the very least.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

should have been a technical.

slamming the ball into his face is ridiculous.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> I wouldnt want to throw it at his chest or gut because it would be easier to catch or legs because it would give him more time to react and it would be more likely to miss.


Did you see how hard he threw that???


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

TM said:


> Did you see how hard he threw that???


Yeah, and i agree he shouldnt have done it. But if you are going to throw the ball off a part of the body of a guy that is facing you like that, the face is the only part that makes sense.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

It goes against the spirit of the game, but I don't really think it's an illegal act. It's like fouling at the end of the game when you're up 3. It's a cheap move, but shouldn't be made illegal.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

There is no justification for deliberately hurling a ball at someone's head while the thrower is just standing out of bounds. It's one thing when you're falling out of bounds and are trying to throw it off the other guy. But to **** it back and throw it full force is just plain wrong - and very dangerous.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Apparently, a term used for a male rooster, as well as windup is always censored...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> It goes against the spirit of the game, but I don't really think it's an illegal act. It's like fouling at the end of the game when you're up 3. It's a cheap move, but shouldn't be made illegal.


I could understand the rule against hurling a ball at someone's face based solely off the safety aspect and possibility of breaking someone's nose


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> It goes against the spirit of the game, but I don't really think it's an illegal act. It's like fouling at the end of the game when you're up 3. It's a cheap move, but shouldn't be made illegal.


so it shouldn't be illegal to throw the ball into the guy's face that is guarding the inbounds pass?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> Yeah, and i agree he shouldnt have done it. But if you are going to throw the ball off a part of the body of a guy that is facing you like that, the face is the only part that makes sense.


then why do guys 95% of the time throw it off the other guy's leg? it could have been avoided.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

It's a punk *** move. If I got hit in the face as hard as that, I'd push the kid onto his ***.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

It was pretty cheap. If I were that ref, I'd have T'd him up for unsportsmanlike conduct, or whatever.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

The thing that bothered me more than anything else, is that he didn't just throw a normal 2 hand chest pass or something, but he wound up his arm and fired a baseball pass at his head.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Thats crazy, should have been a foul called.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Who were the players involved?


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Did you not watch the video?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Very bad play, shoulda gotten a tech


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

The guy should have been ejected for that load of crap and he should be glad he didn't get his *** beat.


----------

